# To all you East-Coast Americans



## Forkie (Jul 9, 2012)

STOP BEING SO SELFISH AND BLOW SOME OF YOUR SUMMER OVER HERE, WILL YOU?


----------



## jaomul (Jul 9, 2012)

Good idea. I think its even wetter here in Ireland this so called summer.


----------



## Jaemie (Jul 9, 2012)

Ugh... It was 85° here in Seattle, today. Now at 4AM, it's 55° and I'm sitting here in just shorts with the window open and the fan on and still it's too dang hot! Can't sleep. You can have it!


----------



## SCraig (Jul 9, 2012)

I checked yesterday morning and in the past 10 days we have broken the record high 8 times.  One was an all-time record high for Nashville (109 (42.7c) degrees on 6/29 and the rest were daily record ranging from 105 to 102).  I'd love to have some cool weather for a little while.


----------



## DennyCrane (Jul 9, 2012)

Sounds like a great idea... all this warm sunshine and blue skies are getting SO tedious!


----------



## Forkie (Jul 9, 2012)

We've also broken records:  The wettest June ever recorded.  For F*** SAKE!


----------



## jowensphoto (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm in the DC area... you can have all the heat and humidity you'd like, we have plenty to spare!


----------



## sm4him (Jul 9, 2012)

Even though I live in the south, where it is SUPPOSED to be HOT, most of the people around here would LOVE to give you some of the heat. I revel in this weather, though.  The other day the weatherman had just reported that the forecast was for several more days of 100+ degree heat. Then he said, "But the *good* news is..." and I thought to myself, "as far as I'm concerned, that WAS the good news!"
I'm thinking of retiring in the Caribbean. Just need a "sponsor"... 



Jaemie said:


> Ugh... It was 85° here in Seattle, today. Now at  4AM, it's 55° and I'm sitting here in just shorts with the window open  and the fan on and still it's too dang hot! Can't sleep. You can have  it!



If it was 55 degrees here, I'd have a jacket on!  I really can't recall the last day we had even a low temperature of 55; probably back in May sometime.  The lowest temperature we've had in at least a month was about 64, back in early June.  For the last two weeks, the LOW temps have been in the upper 60s/low 70s. And we're one of the northernmost "southern" states!



SCraig said:


> I checked yesterday morning and in the past 10 days we have broken the record high 8 times.  One was an all-time record high for Nashville (109 (42.7c) degrees on 6/29 and the rest were daily record ranging from 105 to 102).  I'd love to have some cool weather for a little while.



Nashville has actually been a good bit hotter than we have in East TN. Same reason as why ya'll get more snow; the fronts hit those mountains on the plateau and move north or south, but bypass Knoxville.

That said, I'm not sure how many times we've broken a record high, but it's been several.  It was 105 three days in a row, and we've hit 100-102 several other times. Since the middle of June, we've only had two days where the high temperature wasn't over 90 degrees (and one of those was 89).


----------



## paigew (Jul 9, 2012)

Its too hot here. Over 100 almost every day; you can have our heat, and send us your rain too! Our ground has visible cracks in it because its so dry  But hey, that happens every year from may until september.


----------



## snowbear (Jul 9, 2012)

jowensphoto said:


> I'm in the DC area... you can have all the heat and humidity you'd like, we have plenty to spare!


I agree - you can have it.  We're getting a bit of rain today, but with the 85° F/20° C temperature it will just make it more humid.  At least we never lost power or air conditioning.


----------



## SCraig (Jul 9, 2012)

sm4him said:


> Even though I live in the south, where it is SUPPOSED to be HOT, most of the people around here would LOVE to give you some of the heat. I revel in this weather, though.  The other day the weatherman had just reported that the forecast was for several more days of 100+ degree heat. Then he said, "But the *good* news is..." and I thought to myself, "as far as I'm concerned, that WAS the good news!"
> I'm thinking of retiring in the Caribbean. Just need a "sponsor"...


Yuk!  I'm the exact opposite.  I can comfortably spend all day outside in 40 degrees in shirtsleeves but at 75 degrees I'm starting to sweat.  At 100 degrees I'm about to melt.


----------



## KenC (Jul 9, 2012)

SCraig said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> > Even though I live in the south, where it is SUPPOSED to be HOT, most of the people around here would LOVE to give you some of the heat. I revel in this weather, though.  The other day the weatherman had just reported that the forecast was for several more days of 100+ degree heat. Then he said, "But the *good* news is..." and I thought to myself, "as far as I'm concerned, that WAS the good news!"
> ...



Yeah, same for me, although my comfort range is about 50-80.  Forkie, I would gladly trade 90+ F every day for some damp cool London weather any day if I could.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm in the DC Metro area too and I LOVE this heat!  It reminds me of my home country.


----------



## sm4him (Jul 9, 2012)

SCraig said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> > Even though I live in the south, where it is SUPPOSED to be HOT, most of the people around here would LOVE to give you some of the heat. I revel in this weather, though.  The other day the weatherman had just reported that the forecast was for several more days of 100+ degree heat. Then he said, "But the *good* news is..." and I thought to myself, "as far as I'm concerned, that WAS the good news!"
> ...



Over 99% of the population in this city would probably agree with you. I only know of two other people here who like it as hot as I do--and I'm related to both of them. 



jwbryson1 said:


> I'm in the DC Metro area too and I LOVE this heat!  It reminds me of my home country.



Which is...?  I might wanna retire there, instead.


----------

